# Heater box drain ?



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
can anybody tell me the function of this small nipple at the bottom of the heater box ?
Is it a drain ? (I removed the plug but







can't see a hole, maybe rusty ?)
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That should be the pivot/pin for the inner air door.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

aaah !


----------

